# Good day



## edwardcloud (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am Edward Cloud from Singapore. I was searching for some manual to have a look and see what i can learn ever since i hurt my back years back. So i came to here and i think that it is a good place to  interact with the rest of the people. 

Hope that everyone are fine.


----------



## MJS (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Dec 20, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

AoG


----------



## edwardcloud (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone hope that everyone will guide me along the way...


----------



## matt.m (Dec 21, 2006)

welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 22, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Best of luck with your back.,


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------

